# HPS and MH bulbs



## bizzy323 (Apr 14, 2005)

I heard there is a setup way so you dont need to use a ballast while using HPS or MH bulbs, is that true? thanks


----------



## notthecops (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope. ALL high pressure lights require a ballast. But you can buy high internity florescents that don't. Maybe that's what they were talking about.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

all rod floros need a ballast


----------

